# Hey Billy V.



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Do you still have any of the rod tip support tools for Renzetti Wrappers? I'd really like to get my hands on one or a plan to make my own.

[email protected]

Thanks,

Walt
757-639-9399


----------



## Deezul (Jan 30, 2008)

Lynn has the tip top supports on his site if Billy does not have one---http://www.backlashtools.com/


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Walt I asked Billy and this is what he said " Unfortunately the guy who made them for me is no longer making them. I have a rod that I am going to put a wrap on for him, so I can ask him to make a few more - but no promises. SOmeone else sells one, but it's different than the on eI had. I guess if people were willing pre-order and prepay I will see if he's willing to pu tthem together again." I copy and pasted this from his NERBS page on facebook


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Walt, how's it going? Sorry I didn't make them, and I don't think the guy who did wants to doit again, but I will ask. His name is Jeff Collins, he doens't really check teh forums or his e-mails, he usually comes to a NERB gathering or 2 every year, and he has been to teh ICRBE a couple of times as well. Not sure about this year though.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks guys! I did prefer this design over the one Lynn at Backlash makes because it didn't require the support stand to be drilled and tapped to use it, and the price was much better. 

If anyone has one that came from Billy that they would like to sell please contact me.

Billy, if Jeff is willing to make another batch I'd be glad to pay in advance. If Jeff would be willing to share the design with us I'd be glad to make a few for you or the group at cost. 

This was the design I prefered when I originally saw it, but I wasn't using a Renzetti when it was available. Story of my life!!

Walt


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I would prepay also


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

I preferred Jeff's design as well, it takes 5 seconds to remove/put on. IT was not professionally made, he's a regular builder who made one for himself, showed it to me, I said oh...make me one, and he made me 20, lol. I will ask him about making more of these the next time I speak with him, which should be soon.

REgarding Clemens lathes, and I hate to be spamming but.....O rings. Do oyuguys happen to need any? We put together a group order on SOL a while back,a dn I got a lot of them sitting here. These used a higher quality than what came with teh Clemens/Renzetti lathes - at least that was what the plan was when we put the order together. 6 O-ring for $3, I'm making 15 cents per o-ring so I hope nobody is upset at me for spamming.


----------



## Deezul (Jan 30, 2008)

I put a couple of photos of my Tip Top support in my album---made it so that it can used on the left or right, depending on which end of my lathe I am wrapping on. This things are not hard to make---if you have a vise and a drill you can make one. The nylon support is cut from a divider out of a Plano box-just drill the hole to match top size.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice work there Deezul.


----------

